# Just merit-listed for a DEO Aerospace Engineer looking for info



## AERO2012 (3 Jul 2011)

Since finding this wonderful website (and becoming an active viewer) my military potential actually increases substantially. So, I’d like to thank all the staff members who are maintaining this site.  

I was just merit-listed for a DEO as an Aerospace Engineer and I am looking for other applicants who have been merit-listed and are waiting for an offer. 

  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reboog (3 Jul 2011)

Hello AERO2012

I was merit listed for Engineering officer a month ago. Doesn't seem like they're making calls yet for the September BMOQ, so just sit tight


----------



## cnobbs84 (3 Jul 2011)

I applied for DEO for Health Care Admin, I am told those selections are happening August 12th... not sure if it's just HCA or if it's many trades.


----------



## sky777 (3 Jul 2011)

I was merit listed for Engineering officer  3 months ago. I am waiting for a  call, I hope for the September BMOQ.


----------



## AERO2012 (4 Jul 2011)

Hello all,

Special thanks for the info.

I am providing the following information (as relayed by our local CFR) for those who wish to predict the outcome of their application and, hopefully, a happy exit from the merit list.

Trade: Aerospace Engineering Officer

Number of vacancies for the trade: 16

National selection date: August, 19, 2011


----------



## Ayrsayle (4 Jul 2011)

Same boat as reboog - Merit listed a little while ago, waiting to hear about the Sept BMOQ. Still waiting (though I am supposed to get in touch with my interviewer - he said that if I had not heard anything within three weeks to get in contact with him - I'm hoping that is a good sign). will let everyone know what he says, of course.

Local selection however, so it likely makes a difference when I will find out.


----------



## cdnrn (4 Jul 2011)

Hey everyone, long time lurker and first post

I was merit listed on June 29th for DEO for nursing officer...im also hoping for September bmoq...


----------



## Ayrsayle (4 Jul 2011)

I'm getting the feeling that as soon as one of us gets a phone call, the rest will hear something in very short order. Though I think many of us are waiting for selection boards. Luckily, as a Infantry Officer, mine is done via local selection - as soon as a course is scheduled (which I don't think it currently is, at least the last time I had spoken with my interviewer) local selection people can get tossed on it.

Good luck for everyone though, regardless! Darn competitive to get into the military these days.


----------



## SlapKhan (4 Jul 2011)

AERO2012 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Special thanks for the info.
> 
> ...



So they're allowed to disclose the national selection dates?
Which I imagine is the date merit-listed applications are reviewed and what-not for the specific trade.

Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## reboog (4 Jul 2011)

SlapKhan said:
			
		

> So they're allowed to disclose the national selection dates?
> Which I imagine is the date merit-listed applications are reviewed and what-not for the specific trade.
> 
> Please, correct me if I'm wrong.



My understanding of how it works is that when you're merit listed, you're ranked against everyone else who applied for your position based on your interview, CFAT scores, and how long you've been on the list. So if you had a fantastic interview and rocked the CFAT, you'll be much higher on the list versus someone who barely managed to pass his interview and test. However, even that person who didn't do fantastic on his selection criteria will still eventually be selected, albeit at a much later date.


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Jul 2011)

Not entirely reboog - they simply remain on the list as higher "merit listed" people are selected - but applying to positions is not static, there is a constant supply of new applicants who are also added to the list and ranked according to Merit. IF (And only if) there are positions available and no one else is higher (say there are 10 positions available, and you now are one of the top 10) on the list will you be offered a job.

Important distinction - it is entirely possible for you to sit on the Merit list for a very long time and never be offered a position (if there are better, more recent applicants also on said list).


----------



## reboog (5 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Not entirely reboog - they simply remain on the list as higher "merit listed" people are selected - but applying to positions is not static, there is a constant supply of new applicants who are also added to the list and ranked according to Merit. IF (And only if) there are positions available and no one else is higher (say there are 10 positions available, and you now are one of the top 10) on the list will you be offered a job.
> 
> Important distinction - it is entirely possible for you to sit on the Merit list for a very long time and never be offered a position (if there are better, more recent applicants also on said list).



I do remember reading somewhere (or maybe my recruiter told me) that they do take into consideration how long you've been on the list so in essence, once you're on the list, it's only a matter of time before you're EVENTUALLY given a position. I think most people do give up by then, though.


----------



## AERO2012 (5 Jul 2011)

According to a Military Career Counsellor, all applicants are assigned a Military Potential rating (between 1 and 90) upon completion of the recruiting process. This rating is based on all of the information gathered during the recruiting process and is the result of a combination of factors, including the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test score, leadership potential, military potential, education and experience. For each trade there is a minimum MP required to be on the merit list, and the higher the applicant's MP the better his/her chances to be selected.


----------

